# DRiley Starships



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man Dick Riley isn't as active on the forum as some of us but he's as big a slingshot enthusiast as anybody! He makes the very cool portable band jigs that several of us have and love, he makes top quality boardcuts, and he comes to every event. Also, he's the nicest guy I know 
Well, now we can add one more thing to this impressive resume: he makes some very innovative, top-quality mini-starships.
My wife received one from Dick at the Midwest Tournament and my son picked one up from the prize table (he was a competitor, I didn't just let him have it). 
They're made from bent aluminum rod and expertly wrapped in paracord, including the arm brace. They provide a very useful +7" of extension and sit perfectly in the hand andon the arm. Jodi's has the forward-facing forks and Anakin's has the rearward-facing ones. I've been shooting Anakin's today because I'm not allowed to shoot Jodi's . What a blast it is! It's light as a feather, super-comfortable and deadly accurate. With the light drawing bands that are on it I was slinging 3/8" steel at a very rapid clip and doing major damage to cans from all over the yard :woot:
I'm taking it to the woods with me tomorrow, I have great confidence that anything I point it at is going down!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one too and I love it! I also second the statement that Dick Riley is the nicest guy I know. A wonderful representative of our sport!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome mini starship....Speaking of the band jig..I have one & use it ever week..great jig too use..Thanks again for the jig..

Well MJ hope you tear up some cans....Make a video if yiou can..Best to ya..
~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you MJ . It made my day to see Anakin's eyes light up when he picked up that starship. Thanks again for hosting a great tournament. See you at the next one.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking shooters, bet it's sweet to shoot!

Dick Riley's da man :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice! I want one! Starships rule.


----------

